# Game 42: Magic @ Heat (1/24/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, January 24th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Shawn Marion 'probably not' playing Saturday*


> MIAMI - Miami Heat forward Shawn Marion said today he does not expect to be available for Saturday's game against the Orlando Magic at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> Marion, who sat out Sunday's road victory over the Oklahoma City Thunder with a strained left groin and then missed most of Wednesday's home loss to the Boston Celtics due to lingering discomfort, said "probably not" when asked if he expect to play Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

think maybe they are benching him because we will be trading him and want to avoid an injurt or are we REALLY being precautious??? I dont buy it..


I'll be at the game saturday.. let's hope we turn this home stand around soon.. taht boston game was embarrasing


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> Coach Erik Spoelstra appreciated the cautious approach.
> 
> "He's getting better," he said, "but he needs to build back the strength.
> 
> "Those injuries are tricky. You don't want it to turn into something that could turn into a month."


.. :laugh:

Well we could have used him against Hedo/Rashard but wateva. Can we speed this JO trade up if Matrix aint gona play..?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

FYI, on NBA TV right now, they're showing Magic/Heat from 1992 - Shaq's first game. Pretty cool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Marion tonight. Diawara starts in his place again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Howard is such a beast...daaaamn

This is gonna be a tough game. 

Chalmers and Wade playing well so far.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We can't control Dwight. This starting Joel against the best centers and pulling him when we get torched thing is getting old.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Super Mario On Fire!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great to see Mario breaking out of his shooting slump in a big way so far. 6-6!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with the dunk off the nice rebound


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-29 Miami after 1

Absolutely no D was played by either team in that 1st quarter :laugh:

Great quarter for Mario. Wade was very good as well.

Dwight is a monster and looks unstoppable against our small bigs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great first quarter by the guys, especially without Marion.

Wade needs to really work on his free throw shooting. Theres no reason he shouldnt be an 80% shooter from the line - but hes playing well so far.

Marion was incredible, great to see him being aggressive and workin hard - i knew all he needed was some home cookin!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Wade's free throw shooting seems to be the only part of his game that has digressed.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Excellent Q1.

I don't know if we can stay this hot and play the same defence (!) but we're sure playing with a lot of energy and movement.

Mario's on fire, Wade's doing what he needs to do, Beasley was playing off Wade's movement a couple times and Jamaal Magloire dunked on Dwight (sort of..)!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

SVG is like 'omg'.. :laugh:

I remember that face..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Beasley. He seems to be getting more calls lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley gets another call


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

O **** Quinn just rebounded his own miss.. Dudes growing up!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley being aggressive going to the hole. If he's knocking that J down, that move will just open right up for him - he's very quick for someone like Battie to be guarding him.

Great to see us maintain this lead with Wade on the bench - great team play so far.

Im still suss on Quinny though...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley gets another call!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another call for Beasley. Wow.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley's driving real hard which is good to see and yea, he's actually getting calls now which is good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st time you notice Blount in the game and he gets rejected :laugh:



:nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great to see you, Mark...****ing hell...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Are my eyes shot or is Blount on-court in a Heat uniform?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice ball movement by Orlando.. Wish we had the shooters and awareness to do that..

Blount brings the thunder!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis is heating up.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok Blount has made 1 good play and 3 bad ones..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley needed to finish that drive - sometimes he needs to just go up and cram it, rather than finesse it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, the Magic have hit 800+ more threes than the Heat this season.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Blount out of there!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL Blount.. He travels and then gets erased by Dwight trying to score after the whistle.. My god..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Make that another negative for Blount, helping Hedo off the ground..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice step back J by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

God damn Magic and their 3's....

Nice shot by Blount


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow nice play by Hedo.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wow, the Magic have hit 800+ more threes than the Heat this season.. :laugh:


They've only hit 437 this year, so I think Tony messed up his stats there. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is a very good flopper :yes:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> They've only hit 437 this year, so I think Tony messed up his stats there. :laugh:


Ah.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> They've only hit 437 this year, so I think Tony messed up his stats there. :laugh:


I believe it was Eric who threw that out. I knew that sounded a little crazy :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Mario is a very good flopper :yes:


Yea Mario's great at selling the contact when players extend their off-arm into him even slightly.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Why is Blount playing again?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How the hell did Battie hit that...god I swear that happens every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What luck on that shot by Battie

56-52 Miami at the half

Great half for Wade, Mario and Mike.

Still cant stop Dwight though. I wonder why they just dont give him the ball on every possession.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone else think Blount is being showcased?

Its working out about as well as that Banks showcase the other week.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Anyone else think Blount is being showcased?
> 
> Its working out about as well as that Banks showcase the other week.


Yea we're really missing the whole concept here.. You don't showcase bad players.. :sigh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Anyone else think Blount is being showcased?
> 
> Its working out about as well as that Banks showcase the other week.


I was wondering if we weren't showcasing him earlier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Doubt we're showcasing Blount. I think it has more to do with him being 7ft tall and Joel looking helpless out there on Dwight to start the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im seriously over this Joel starting center experiment. The guy is in there for his defense...if he cant defend, what good is he? Its not like hes an exceptional rebounder or anything.

Dwight is *****ing him hard, and we cant afford to have Joel in there if thats whats gonna happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If we do make that trade for O'Neal then Joel could go from starting to not even playing, with O'Neal starting and Jamaal being the main backup C.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal starts at C and gets a rebound and gets fouled.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Then perhaps we should consider throwing him in to sweeten the deal if necessary? Thats assuming the original JO --> Marion/Banks deal doesn't do down.

I know TO's lookin for a back-up C.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to see Magloire in for Anthony to start.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Magloire is our best inside player by far tbh.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

What he say??

"We'll come back with breaking news" - ???


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

link anyone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rashard might have badly jammed a finger or even dislocated one.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat check for Wade.

Looks like Dwight messed up Rashard's finger pretty bad on accident.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mario to UD.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Then perhaps we should consider throwing him in to sweeten the deal if necessary? Thats assuming the original JO --> Marion/Banks deal doesn't do down.
> 
> I know TO's lookin for a back-up C.


Get them to give us Moon for the Canadian Anthony. :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by Jamaal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big foul on Dwight. His 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4th on Howard...woo!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good job Jamaal.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol Magloire for the win.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks w2m


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why Blount...why....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Who here thinks that Joel got pulled because Riley just got a call, and Joel is headed to the Raptors?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 33333

nice kick out by Blount


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That's the worst missed rebound I've seen since...Mark Blount last played.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat check Wade.

Blount draws a charge!!!

DQ is clutch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice shot by DQ at the buzzer


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big bail out shot by Cook.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ice Quinn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice bank shot by DQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount for 333333

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blount for 3333333333 :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Blount For Threeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

83-68 Miami after 3

That 4th foul on Dwight was HUGE.

Great minutes by the bench all night, especially when Wade has gotten rest.

Still dont feel comfortable at all with this 15pt lead with the way they can hit the 3. Speaking of their 3pt shooting, the Magic went 0-5 from 3 in that 3rd quarter.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Once Dwight went out, the Magic really choked the game away.

We're up 15 to start Q4, we _should_ be able to hold a lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mark Blount has played 15 minutes and has 0 rebounds. I see nothing has changed since we last saw him playing


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

And the no Dwyane Wade collapse begins with a Magic 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount finally gets a rebound :clap:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Quinn needs to stop ignoring Beasley on the high post.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Blount Forrrrrrr Reboudnddddd


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinny draws 3 straight fouls in a row.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Quinn is lighting Anthony Johnson up.. :laugh:

AJ gets hit up with a T.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chris Quinn draws 3 straight fouls on one possession. :laugh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Eric for the jinx! :no:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Slow start to the 4th with Wade on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ big surprise....

Beasley is cold from the field tonight. 

Lets bring Wade and Chalmers back in now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:uhoh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We've gone back to Wade ball.. :sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario almost made that one.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jameer really bailed Chalmers out there. :yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting lucky right now...we need to start making some shots, or this game is over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We only have 3 turnovers this game, 2 of which were by Blount.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how did Wade miss that?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The hell Wade.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5th on Howard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal draws a foul on Dwight. His 5th.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dwight is really not liking Magloire..

Dwight hit up with a T.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Magloire draws #5 on Dwight Howard! :worthy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight missed free throws..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade AND1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats a real late call..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant score...or defend right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad foul by Mario.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Bad foul by Mario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Guys I got a bad feeling...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by UD


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The hell Mario...:nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jameer ties it up. Damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game tied...****


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice play by UD.

Ohh ****, Nelson ties it up with a 3.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

awesome game! no defense games are fun, i want more rebounds and blocks for dwight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With their 3pt shooting, no lead is safe.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why has Beasley played the same amount of mins as Blount?

Thats ridiculous.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This would be such a pathetic loss. Beasley hasn't played since 9:07 left in the 4th. I don't like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the J


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

UD fr the J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnover on Orlando. Nice d by DQ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with a sweet find to UD, UD finishes!

We're killing the double so far, and Haslem has our last 6 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Timeout Orlando.

Wow, great minute of basketball for Miami.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a pass by Wade.

UD baby!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

damn i love wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Eric Reid has been getting his stats wrong all game long. That was Wade's 6th assist, not 9th.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

hack a dwight


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Eric with the jinx!!!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Super Mario!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArio with the runner,


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers with a big basket!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Blount!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Adsjahedaj

Mario!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Boom.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Super Mario With The Damn Steal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers strips Nelson! Wade passes up to DQ who's fouled!

DQ should have finished that play though. He held for FT's and the clock but still.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwight with his 2nd T.

Orlando's 4th technical of the game.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow Orl collapses, should have taken a timeout


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ hits all three FT's, Heat Win!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 103-97

The 10 game losing streak to the Magic is over!

Great game for Wade and Mario.

Jamaal was very good throughout . Not much you can do on Dwight but he did a very good job.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win!! Yeah boiiiiiiii!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat Win 103-97.

Great game overall.

Player of the Game - Mario or Wade? Or other? Who you guys want?

I'll go with Mario tonight, just a great performance.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

i cant believe how good Mario is becoming.

Chalmers-Wade for a long time now. get used to it guys!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 guys in double figures. Good to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In the last 2 games against Yao and Dwight, our bigs "held" them to 21 of 23 shooting :lol:

Just thought that was funny


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not sure why Spo benched Beasley so hard - 16 minutes is all he played, getting 10 and 5 in that time...looks like even without Marion we can get used to Beasley on the bench, which sucks.

Great win though - cant believe we had Blount in there!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All 4 turnovers the Heat had were by the bigs. Great ball handling by the guards tonight.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya I think Maro-Wade-DQ look to be a bright future. DQ looks a lot more mature then a 2nd yr player


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Not sure why Spo benched Beasley so hard - 16 minutes is all he played, getting 10 and 5 in that time...looks like even without Marion we can get used to Beasley on the bench, which sucks.
> 
> Great win though - cant believe we had Blount in there!


I think the problem tonight was that you always had to have one of the two 7fters at center tonight against Dwight, who played 37 minutes. So we couldnt use the front court of Beasley/UD tonight.

Also, against a team that shoots 3's like Orlando, your defensive rotations have to be on point against them and that is one thing Mike's still getting better at, and something UD does so well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I get that W2M - but he had 10 points in the first half. He was getting to the line...I just dont think it sends a good message to the rook when hes improving on the things he's supposed to, but still gets benched.

Big props to Rio for tonights game though - he was huge in the 1st quarter, made some terrific running shots and gave Nelson a tough time save for that 3rd/4th quarter run he had. That strip at the end capped it.

Wade was Wade - what more needs to be said. UD came through in the 4th after a tough game overall, and Magloire and Blount did a solid job making Dwight work, but I really cant wait to see JO here. He's just such a better player, and when you see Magloire catch it and struggle to go up, it just makes you think of JO slamming it down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is from Izzy's article about Marion from earlier in the week. The same was true tonight..


> You don't miss him enough when he's gone, and you don't get enough when he's there.


Seriously, I almost forgot he didnt play tonight.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, @ Blount taking and making a 3. It seems like you guys couldn't miss tonight and everything you threw up went it. Good game though, cant win em all i guess.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Our bench outscored Orlando's by 26 points, 39-13.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> 5 guys in double figures. Good to see.


Well, we average almost 6 players in double figures per game.

Wade- 28.8
Beasley- 13.6
Marion- 12
Haslem- 11.1
Cook- 10.3
Chalmers- 9.2

And I think Chalmers was in double figures before his slump. Other then Wade, our team is very balanced.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I missed the game. Why was Dwight ejected?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dwight got hit with 2 tech fouls, one earlier and then on pretty much the last play.

He got tossed after Jameer got stripped by Chalmers but it was probably just mounting frustration from earlier too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm so happy about this win. I think it shows that on our day, we can beat anyone, I don't think many teams will want to play us in the play-offs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Lol, @ Blount taking and making a 3.


Its kind of his thing, actually. Homeless man's Muppet Okur.



Dee-Zy said:


> I missed the game. Why was Dwight ejected?


Two techs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beast said:


> I'm so happy about this win. I think it shows that on our day, we can beat anyone, I don't think many teams will want to play us in the play-offs.


Yeah, I thought we were going to get pummeled. This team looks really good when they're playing sharp. And imagine, this is with $17.8 mill sitting on the bench in street clothes...an even 20 if you count Dorell.

San Antonio, LA, Cleveland, and Orlando. Can we call ourselves giant killers yet?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Why did he get 2 techs? Because he contested a call or because he was hanging on a rim?

doesn't tell me much,


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> Yeah, I thought we were going to get pummeled. This team looks really good when they're playing sharp. And imagine, this is with $17.8 mill sitting on the bench in street clothes...an even 20 if you count Dorell.
> 
> San Antonio, LA, Cleveland, and Orlando. Can we call ourselves giant killers yet?



After we beat them consistently yeah, but we just have like one win against them. Doesn't mean so much yet.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Why did he get 2 techs? Because he contested a call or because he was hanging on a rim?
> 
> doesn't tell me much,


Hanging on the rim can't get you ejected. It doesn't count as a non-sportsmanslike tech. He got kicked out for arguing with the refs a few times.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

thx ^


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah but dont get deceived, when he got ejected the game was alreayd over, so his ejection had no effect on teh outcome...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah but dont get deceived, when he got ejected the game was alreayd over, so his ejection had no effect on teh outcome...


Although if DQ had missed the two free-throws (not likely maybe but the way we were shooting them..), the Magic would still have had an opportunity for a three-point play to tie the game. So not the smartest decision from Howard anyway..


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

howard had been complaining all night.. and i would too if someone was throwing magloire at me.. thats one big dude.. ugly.. goofy.. but big.. magloire was so slow against howard that it actually affected howards play.. as ironic as it sounded.. 

it was a great game to watch and attend.. 13 from chalmers by the end of the first? he was too hot.. 

and hanging on the rim may be called for a delay of game penalty.. unless of course u have people under u and u dont want to land on them.. but u cant hang on the rim in and affect the ball after it goes through.. wade actually gave the ball to the ref. after he made a lay-up on courtney lee on saturday and got called for a delay of game penalty


----------

